# NDI: Unable to find source in OBS but visible in NDI Virtual Input



## SirRoss (Nov 15, 2020)

Greetings!

I am using NDI between 2 PC's and on my "Streaming PC" I can't find my Output Source from my "Gaming PC". It did already work, but from one day to the other it just disappeared in the dropdown list where I can select the NDI input Source.

On my "Streaming PC" I can find the Output Source in the NDI Virtual Input Tool. Also, when I enable the NDI output on my "Streaming PC", I am able to find the source on my "Gaming PC".

I tried to reinstalling OBS, reinstalling NDI (also tried to get the same NDI version on both PC's, restarted my PC many times, did Firewall changes and did reset netsh.

"Gaming PC" Log: https://obsproject.com/logs/T3BU9zFLzk-HdA5_
"Streaming PC" Log: https://obsproject.com/logs/nltxiv-scPOFvrpF

If you need additionally informations please just ask :) 
I am very greatful to every help I can get!


----------



## Sukiyucky (Nov 16, 2020)

Yep, I ran into the same problem. I suppose this may have to do with a Windows update.
I solved the problem by setting up my network again.

Run OBS on all your computers
On your NDI clients and server, remove the NDI sources
Reboot all your machines on the network
Add the NDI sources back to your scenes
NDI should interrogate the network to rediscover the NDI clients and list them in the Source name drop down. On the NDI server, by default NDI will list the main output name in the drop down - avoid choosing that.


----------



## SirRoss (Nov 16, 2020)

Sukiyucky said:


> Yep, I ran into the same problem. I suppose this may have to do with a Windows update.
> I solved the problem by setting up my network again.
> 
> Run OBS on all your computers
> ...



Thank you for your answer! :)

By removing the NDI Sources, do you mean just removing it in OBS? Or a full reinstall of it?


----------



## Sukiyucky (Nov 16, 2020)

Remove them from the OBS sources panel.


----------



## SirRoss (Nov 16, 2020)

@Sukiyucky 

Okay kinda works and kinda not, I think I have to explain my setup a bit more:
My Client and Server are connected to a switch. So I tried your steps just in my LAN between Switch, Server and Client, because it's not easy or kinda undoable to restart all devices in my network when they are connected to my router. This works fine. But when I plug my Wifi Router back into the switch, and I am getting my old IP4 adresses it doesn't work anymore. So I tried to restart the router as well (+ restart of my Server and Client and removed/added the NDI Source) -> doesn't work. And since I only worked via LAN I tried also it with Wifi because I get other IP's as well -> doesn't work.


----------



## SirRoss (Nov 19, 2020)

#push


----------



## SirRoss (Nov 19, 2020)

Thank you for your answer! 



cyclemat said:


> give the the 2 PCs Manual Ip adresses outside of the DHCP server


What do you mean? I changed it now to static 192.168.178.3 and 192.168.178.4. (Before it was .33 and .44 I think)


----------



## SirRoss (Nov 19, 2020)

cyclemat said:


> ich mache das mal gerade auf deutsch gut hast ne statische IP Adresse vergeben in welcher Range vergibt denn dein Router die Ip Adressen per DHCP nicht das es da zu Konflikten kommt
> und OBS Immer als Administrator Starten auf beiden PC`s


Ah cool, danke haha

Also, der Range liegt zwischen 20 und 200


----------



## SirRoss (Nov 19, 2020)

Ich habe die IPs jetzt geändert auf 201 und 202. Ändert nichts am Problem. Ich habe eine FritzBox (7530)

English
I changed my ips to 201 and 202. Didn't solve the problem. I have a Fritzbox (7530)


----------



## SirRoss (Nov 19, 2020)

cyclemat said:


> mmmmh sag mal in den netzwerk und internet einstellungen was steht da ?


Ist auch Privat


----------



## SirRoss (Nov 19, 2020)

cyclemat said:


> bei deinen und in den erweiterten netzwerk freigabe einstellungen ?!?!
> schau aber auf beiden rechnern



Schaut ident auf beiden Rechnern aus











cyclemat said:


> haste mal die windows firewall deaktiviert ? an beiden pcs ?



Ja, auf beiden PC's ausgeschaltet! *Es wird mir angezeigt! *So jetzt die Frage, warum?


*English Summary:*

Network Settings are set on private on both pcs, settings are as shown on the pictures above.
I disabled the windows firewall on both pcs, now my Streaming PC is able to find my Gaming PC.
Question now: Why?


----------



## SirRoss (Nov 19, 2020)

Okay, I checked. It's smth wrong on my streaming PC. (Enabled / Disabled Firewall and checked if it works)


----------



## SirRoss (Nov 20, 2020)

Okay now it works.


*My End Solution:*
I don't know which of the stepps solved the problem, but what you can do is:

set your ips (of both pcs) out of your dhcp range
run obs as admin
set all obs based inbound rules to Private and to 'reset to user' -> in advanced tab (sorry if the translation isn't correct)

Also you can try this, I am not sure if also was a stepp to solve the problem:


Sukiyucky said:


> Run OBS on all your computers
> On your NDI clients and server, remove the NDI sources
> Reboot all your machines on the network
> Add the NDI sources back to your scenes
> NDI should interrogate the network to rediscover the NDI clients and list them in the Source name drop down. On the NDI server, by default NDI will list the main output name in the drop down - avoid choosing that.




Thanks to @cyclemat and @Sukiyucky for helping me solving my problem.
Ehrenmänner


----------



## CoffeeJoe (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm having this EXACT same issue.  It's been working like 9. months. in OBS.  I've updated OBS on my Server PC.  and I've updated NDI Tools to both the Screen Capture PC and my Server PC with OBS and OBS only sees my local PC but NDI does show up if I launch the NDI Tools Server app.  
I'm unclear what else to look at.


----------



## CoffeeJoe (Feb 27, 2022)

Sorry for the double post.  I wanted to provide more information.

I'm having the EXACT symptom.  but I have not been successful in resolving my issue yet.

Symptom:
I am using NDI between 2 PCs. I stream using OBS on my "Streaming PC" from an NDI Screen Capture on my "Presenter PC."  On the "Streaming PC", in OBS the NDI Source from the "Source Name" dropdown the NDI Source from my  "Presenter PC" is not there.  This has been working for over 6th months.

If I open NDI Tools and start the  "Studio Monitor" app I can see it fine.  (I had to record the raw capture this way as a workaround.)

Attempted Fixes:
I updated OBS on the "Streaming PC," then reinstalled and updated NDI Tools on Both PCs.  (also tried to get the same NDI version on both PCs  I rebooted both PCs won't work. in OBS. I did not Uninstall OBS or NDI Tools  I only Updated them.

I also deleted all the NDI Sources in OBS and added them again.  No change.

Current versions: (I was only about 6 months. behind in OBS and NDI Tools)
OBS Studio 27.2.1 (64-bit)  |   NDI Version 5.1.1.0 Windows 10, (10.0.19042)  64-bit Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## cyclemat (Feb 27, 2022)

check firewall and ativirus software and check your network set to private

and the NDI plugin of OBS is not updated to 5 it woks with SDK 4.3 or so

contact the Dev of the plugin to Update the plugin !  https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues     and let him a little donation !

please post an obs log !


----------



## CoffeeJoe (Feb 27, 2022)

Thank you @cyclemat for your advice and prompting. 

I woke up this morning determined to finish the troubleshooting. I left off with reinstalling OBS-NDI-4.9.0 Plugin for Windows over the top of the existing install then rebooted = No difference.

I didn't mess with BitDefender's Firewall settings (my AV software) b/c it was a bit confusing. This morning I figured out the interface.  I guess I was just frazzled at the time.

With OBS open and the NDI stream coming in...
Firewall's Network Adapter settings = Home/Office network
In the Firewall application list, OBS Studio was not explicitly "Allowed," so I allowed it.
I opened the NDI Source and clicked the Source name dropdown, = No difference.

With OBS open and the NDI stream coming in...
I decided to "Reset" BitDefender's firewall rules hoping that the software would detect that It should allow OBS to work. 
When I opened the NDI Source and clicked the Source name dropdown, BAM there it was!  = FIXED.  It works just as before!

It seems the OBS-NDI-4.9.0 Plugin is still working with:
Windows 10, (10.0.19042) 64-bit
NDI Tools Version 5.1.1.0
OBS Studio 27.2.1 (64-bit)


----------



## coopa (Jan 7, 2023)

SirRoss said:


> Okay now it works.
> 
> 
> *My End Solution:*
> ...


For me it was the firewall. I disabled on both machines and huzzah - second machine is now showing up as a source option - which feels odd because I was able to pull the second machine into NDI Monitor. Oh well.

Turned WD on for the observer (machine sending feed) and it still sends

Machine one (production) windows defender needs to be off to connect.


----------

